# Canada consults on changes to immigration points system



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Canada’s Citizenship and Immigration Canada department has begun a consultation process to determine what changes are needed to help it select immigrants most suited to integrating into Canadian life. CIC wants to hear from stakeholders and members of the public after an evaluation found that skilled workers fared better in Canada than their predecessors because [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canada consults on changes to immigration points system...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

